# julia childs autographed



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

I just got into my collection 6 first edition Julia Childs books all autographed by Julia and Paul Childs. I was wondering the value because of insurance reasons. They are personalized to my Grandmother and some like Mastering the art of French Cooking has a whole page written to my grandmother telling about the good times that Julia had cooking with her. My grandmother was a big part of the restraunt business in St. Louis in the 60s and 70s and told me stories about her cooking with Julia. You can't put a price on these books to my but my insurance company says otherwise. I cant seem to find a price on the internet.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might want to contact the people at Kitchen Arts and Letters. They may be able to steer you in the right direction for determining the value of your cook books. 
Here is their website:
Kitchen arts & Letters 11,000 titles on cooking and wine

I collect antique cookery books, though my collection is kind of small and pitiful. If I had it, I'd offer you good money for them, but I know I couldn't offer you anywhere near what those gems are worth.

Their value would be determined by their condition, whether the dust jackets are intact and several other factors.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

check this link out.. There is a some copies for sale here.. 
Yours would be worth much more since they are signed, but this will give you a roundabout figure..

Volumes I and II, Child, Bertholle, Beck


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow! Thanks for the link, Joyful!
i could spend all day browsing the site. I think I'll pick up the copies of Julia's first ed. books.

Now, if I can just find an original copy of George Bernard Shaw's vegetarian cookbook.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Check this page out. Looks like a couple of George Bernard Shaw's first printings are on this list..

AbeBooks: Search Results - ISBN 0330238981


----------

